# Want to become a web developer



## niteshatdigit (May 26, 2011)

I want to become a web developer but i only know html and css..I am a newbie in this area and i see lot of other languages like asp,asp.net,php,pearl,ajax etc..I have no idea what is used for what purpose can anyone help me to understand the purpose of these languages??


----------



## Ricky (May 26, 2011)

First of all decide what you field you want to choose, want to learn DOT NET or PHP or JSP , coldfusion.. 

Anyways, to make it clear, choose between open source and proprietary softwares..  if you are good in html and css, next step would be learing some server side language like ASP or PHP or JSP etc.. If you are fan of Microsoft then go for ASP and SQL.. also learn Javascript as it is now a becoming integral part of web development. And, give it good time to understand ... and you are good to go!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 26, 2011)

Yup, see, on web there is basically two sides, Client Side and Server Side.

A client interacts with a page, and back on the web server program logic decides what to do with the input that came and etc.

So client side languages generally used are, HTML(Content of the page), CSS(For designing the page), Javascript and/or jQuery (To make user validation and other interaction more pleasant) etc.

Now comes server side, here too many languages can be used, general ones are PHP, ASP.NET(with VB / C#), JSP. You can also use Python, Perl etc, using CGI scripts.

Same for databases, you can use any of them, but most recognized ones are MySQL(generally used along with PHP), MSSQL Server(generally used along with ASP.NET), Oracle etc.


----------



## niteshatdigit (May 26, 2011)

Ricky said:


> First of all decide what you field you want to choose, want to learn DOT NET or PHP or JSP , coldfusion..
> 
> Anyways, to make it clear, choose between open source and proprietary softwares..  if you are good in html and css, next step would be learing some server side language like ASP or PHP or JSP etc.. If you are fan of Microsoft then go for ASP and SQL.. also learn Javascript as it is now a becoming integral part of web development. And, give it good time to understand ... and you are good to go!




Thank u very much for info

Thank u very much for info



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yup, see, on web there is basically two sides, Client Side and Server Side.
> 
> A client interacts with a page, and back on the web server program logic decides what to do with the input that came and etc.
> 
> ...



Thank u very much for info


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 3, 2011)

Can Python be used as a server-side language? If yes, then how much efficiently? 

Right now, I'm learning HTML & CSS and a little bit of JavaScript. But  wanna learn a server-side lang. SO which one's better? PHP or Python or Java or C++?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, python can be used at server side.

But to avoid complications first time, I'd suggest go for PHP, JSP or ASP.NET. Then get into this CGI thing.

And nothing is like better, you use what you want to use or with what you are flexible with, or which solves your demand.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 3, 2011)

mysticjr7 said:


> Can Python be used as a server-side language? If yes, then how much efficiently?
> 
> Right now, I'm learning HTML & CSS and a little bit of JavaScript. But  wanna learn a server-side lang. SO which one's better? PHP or Python or Java or C++?



Yes, Python can be used as server side language. One of the BIG companies using Python extensively as server side language is Google. 

IMO, PHP is very easy to learn. And Python as well. Django is a very nice Python web framework.

And C++ for web development is a bad bad idea.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm an ASP.NET web developer , and I can safely tell you that C# (its like er.. C++ and Java masala) is one of the easiest languages to work with.


----------



## iamharish15 (Jun 4, 2011)

I want suggestions regarding which language to go for? PHP or advanced Java(J2EE)...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

Choose any. But choose wisely, depending on which field you want to work or on what domain you want to be.


----------



## iamharish15 (Jun 4, 2011)

I wanted to know which of the two(PHP or J2EE) has more scope for career perspective? I know only basic HTML and learnt J2SE before.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

Both have scope in their own. PHP + MySQL is famous for it's open source nature, and generally more popular.

ASP.NET is more stable and used by many enterprise. And development is much faster.

J2EE is too used at enterprise level and mainly known for it's security. Any bank, e-shopping site generally prefer JSP, J2EE.


----------



## iamharish15 (Jun 4, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Both have scope in their own. PHP + MySQL is famous for it's open source nature, and generally more popular.
> 
> ASP.NET is more stable and used by many enterprise. And development is much faster.
> 
> J2EE is too used at enterprise level and mainly known for it's security. Any bank, e-shopping site generally prefer JSP, J2EE.


thanks for the information, now I have planned to go for the J2EE as I prefer Java programming.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 4, 2011)

Good, if you prefer Java, then go for J2EE 

No need to change your domain as you are already know the language.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 23, 2011)

plain J2EE(servlets and jsps) are good but i'd highly recommend that you learn to work on a web framework like Struts/Hibernate etc. as well.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ I would add "Spring" in that list.


----------

